# Martial Arts School Business Plan



## Marian Ambers (Mar 2, 2017)

I have been making a study and research about meeting a quality standard for our school. Our goal is to establish a modern, safe martial arts school and environment. I want to find out about the possible ways to automatically monitor and detect problems before a any serious problem occurs? Please tell me more about preventive measures which may better suit our long term needs. Are there tangible solutions to what appears to be a constraint?


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sounds to me like your trying to use a digital solution to an organic medium.
Maybe it's just my lack of intelligence, I apologize, but can you ask that again without sounding like a question on a college exam. The wording you chose makes it sound like you want to apply six sigma to a karate class.
(Which now that I thought of it may actually work) lol
And there has to be a joke there somewhere about having to have a green or black belt twice


----------



## KangTsai (Mar 2, 2017)

What kind of serious problems?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 2, 2017)

1st. There are no safe martial arts environments. It's a martial arts school. Depending on your clients toddlers vs adults the most that you can hope for is managed injuries.  By this I mean that students will get injuries, like bruises, scrapes, scratches, sprains, and strains.  These are the injuries that you will need to manage.  The other type of injuries are more serious, concussions, dehydration, breaks, eye pokes, dislocations, and the sort.

The types of and frequency of injuries that are likely to occur will vary with each Martial Art system, so you would need to be more specific in the type of school you are referring.  A Tai Chi class for seniors does not have the same risks as a BJJ school or a martial arts class for toddlers. 

Monitoring serious problem will also depend on you clients.  Teaching children requires more of an active monitoring than adults in their 20's - 40's.  Senior citizens, students with health issues, may need more active monitoring for different reasons not related to martial arts, but related to strenuous exercise.

These are just some of the things that students can do to themselves. It doesn't begin to touch on injuries caused by instructors.  Soft playful punches from someone who has been training hard for many years will still hurt a beginner student who is not conditioned. This is especially true with children and women. 

I personally don't think there is an "automatic" monitoring solution unless you can be specific on what you want to monitor.


----------



## hoshin1600 (Mar 2, 2017)

JowGaWolf said:


> 1st. There are no safe martial arts environments. It's a martial arts school. Depending on your clients toddlers vs adults the most that you can hope for is managed injuries.  By this I mean that students will get injuries, like bruises, scrapes, scratches, sprains, and strains.  These are the injuries that you will need to manage.  The other type of injuries are more serious, concussions, dehydration, breaks, eye pokes, dislocations, and the sort.
> 
> The types of and frequency of injuries that are likely to occur will vary with each Martial Art system, so you would need to be more specific in the type of school you are referring.  A Tai Chi class for seniors does not have the same risks as a BJJ school or a martial arts class for toddlers.
> 
> ...


i dont think the OP is asking about injuries at all.  the first line of the post says they are researching for a "quality" standard.
i do believe the OP needs to define what she is really looking for.  but my impression is they are looking to refine the teaching and grading process so that everything is spelled out in a manual of some type that will insure a best practice teaching standard along with a standard quality of student achievement.
also the heading of the post says  "business plan" so i assume when she says serious problem she is refering to a financial or statistical business problem.


----------



## Doreen Covelli (Mar 9, 2017)

hoshin1600 said:


> Sounds to me like your trying to use a digital solution to an organic medium.
> Maybe it's just my lack of intelligence, I apologize, but can you ask that again without sounding like a question on a college exam. The wording you chose makes it sound like you want to apply six sigma to a karate class.
> (Which now that I thought of it may actually work) lol
> And there has to be a joke there somewhere about having to have a green or black belt twice



LOL As a newbie, I never really understood what she really needs.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 9, 2017)

Marian Ambers said:


> I have been making a study and research about meeting a quality standard for our school. Our goal is to establish a modern, safe martial arts school and environment. I want to find out about the possible ways to automatically monitor and detect problems before a any serious problem occurs? Please tell me more about preventive measures which may better suit our long term needs. Are there tangible solutions to what appears to be a constraint?


Can you remove the management jargon from that? I've been a management consultant for 25 years, and that sounds like a blurb in a white paper.

What is the actual goal of the project? What are you trying to place controls around, and what kinds of problems are you hoping to be able to detect and/or prevent? And when you say "automatically", are you talking about automation, or simply identifying key indicators that managers (instructors/chief instructors) can watch for?


----------



## wingerjim (Mar 9, 2017)

Marian Ambers said:


> I have been making a study and research about meeting a quality standard for our school. Our goal is to establish a modern, safe martial arts school and environment. I want to find out about the possible ways to automatically monitor and detect problems before a any serious problem occurs? Please tell me more about preventive measures which may better suit our long term needs. Are there tangible solutions to what appears to be a constraint?


Hi Marian, I agree with the balance of my forum members, your theorem does not fit into the martial art world. We by nature are not safe as I get hit each class. I too have twisted ankles and knees and often have bruises and scraped knuckles. There is no automatic system to give feedback for monitoring. Even things like MMA, boxing, wushu, etc take a panel of judges with a minimum of 3, so you may wish to rethink your project.


----------

